# Help Identifying my PSE



## thunderbolt

Your best bet would be to look on the PSE archery website. They used to list old catalogues on the site, but someone on their forum or this forum will be able to identify the bow once you provide a bit more information or a picture.


----------



## letmeoutside

*Here are some photos*

Here are a few shots of the bow mentioned in the first post. I've looked everywhere on PSE's website and can't find any historical info. The other site has some old PSE photos, but none that match. I appreciate any ideas.


----------



## Reed

couple questions:

cam or wheels
are they plastic or metal

do you remember the approx age of the bow?

also if you could post a pic of the wheel/cams.

Is there anything on the bottem limb?

Reed


----------



## JavaMan

I might be able to help you. The pictures where unclear at some points.

If your bow has the CF-6 riser (it was cut out to allow fletching clearance) and has cams, the bow is a Jet Flite Express. If it has round wheels, then it is a Jet Flite.

the TreBark camo pattern came out in '89 I believe.

JavaMan


----------



## letmeoutside

The cams are not metal (I attached a picture). I've been told its betweem 20 and 25 years old. If you mean writing on the bottom limb, there's nothing. Some guys on Woody's (GON) Campfire thought it my be a Pulsar or Phaser. I've found pictures of both, and neither look right, although the bows I've found look to be older than mine. Thanks


----------



## letmeoutside

JavaMan, the cams are more elongated (see picture in earlier post), and the limb is not the cut out type. Thanks.


----------



## JavaMan

it could well be a PSE Nova assuming your bow has the ST riser (it had no cut out for arrow pass). I think there were a couple small cut outs on the back of the riser.

PSE introduced two cam bows in '83. The Vector (machined alluminum cams) and the Nova (it had plastic cams).

it was in '86 they came out with the CF riser. I think in '84 they came out with a yoke system for the Vector/Nova to combat the cam lean that was very apparent on these models.

JavaMan


----------



## JMCFAN

I have a Jet Flight Express hanging in on the wall. I will post a pic when I get home for comparision.... I think that is what you have...


----------



## letmeoutside

Thanks for all the help. Keep 'em coming. JMCFAN, that would be great!


----------



## JavaMan

I think I might have it as a ThunderFlite Express. It is NOT a Jet Flite Express because the cams are nylon.

but to be sure, I need another picture.

if you could take another one of the bow straight direct (not at an angle) and also one of the back I could identify the riser. I need to know if the riser is the CENTERFLITE or not.

JavaMan


----------



## BOWPRK

Looks like a thunderflight expess like JavaMan said.You might want to find out exactly what it is an find out what length string fits it from the pics of the cam it looks like its got to short of a string on it or maybe back in the day somebody tried there hand at recableing.I might have specs for it if its a thunderflite I will look in my junk tommoro see if I have them I save everything:teeth:


----------



## Stash

I'm thinking it's a Polaris Express from about 1988...

I have a 1990 PSE catalog, and the Polaris Express is very similar. Same riser, same cams. 

The only differences I can are the cable hanger bracket is not used on the '90, the limb doesn't have the little plastic button in the forks and is drilled, unlike the '90 which has the molded tip. Also the camo is different.


----------



## **Frost Bite**

Looks like a PSE Conus. Here is a pic of 1 someone was selling... click the link

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=304015


----------



## BOWPRK

I have specs all the way back to 1988 an I cant find any conus anywhere?:confused2: Its a thunderflite express or a stratoflite express.I can tell you this it takes a 35 inch string everything with that cam did until they quit making it......


----------



## JavaMan

PSE never has made a bow called the Conus. I think that is a way of shipping or something. The graphics on the limb of the bow clearly say MACH FLITE 4 and this bow was the overdraw version of the Jet Flite Express.

the only difference between the models was one came with a factory overdraw and the other did not.

Most likely the bow asked about is a ThunderFlite Express or a StratoFlite Express.

JavaMan


----------



## **Frost Bite**

Ok It wasnt a Conus. my bad but it is a PSE Machflite 4


----------



## Stash

"CONUS" means "continental US" or, lower 48.


----------



## **Frost Bite**

Stash said:


> "CONUS" means "continental US" or, lower 48.


dumb me.......


----------



## Guest

your bow is a 1986 Pulsar express - STR riser, nylon cams, counterpoise system.

and your string is top short for that cam size


the TreBark camo is the give away for the year made


----------



## blindfly69

i have an even older pse that i have no ideas on....all it says is pse.....its a HUGE compound if i had pics i'd post em....but this thing's a mystery even to the dude who gave it to me....i dont shoot it though....i stick to my martin


----------



## letmeoutside

The mystery is solved and JavaMan won! It's a ThunderFlite Express. My friend was able to put me in touch with the origianal owner this weekend. He thought he bought it in '85 or '86, but anyway, he has the owner's manual (what are the chances of that?) and is mailing it to me. 

BOWPRK, it is short stringed - unfortunately, that was the only way I could get it to fit me - there was no adjustment on this bow. I'm going to use it this season to make sure I'm going to stick with bow hunting (but, I can already tell you I'm hooked to shooting the thing) before I shell out big bucks on a good set up that is really fit for me. I lost a little speed and the draw weight is now about 60 lbs., but it's driving field points about the same distance into the 3D targets as my buddy's Matthews. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## deepstuff

So did PSE use "Trebark" to describ several different CAMO patterns? I have a 1990's Carroll Dominator by PSE marked "Trebark by PSE." It has a lot of green in it and no white. Only my limbs are camo.


----------

